# Arm- und Beinling...



## Fie (6. August 2011)

...müssen unbedingt her, aber welche? 

Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Größen. Ich sag mal so: ich hab Oberschenkel 
Welche Arm- und Beinlinge sind zu empfehel? Wie weiß ich die passnde Größe?
Bedingt wasserabweisend. 
Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen guten Morgen

Micha


----------



## Eike. (6. August 2011)

Da hilft eigentlich nur probieren weil die Dinger von Hersteller zu Hersteller teilweise extrem unterschiedlich ausfallen. Wenn die MaÃe (vor allem Umfang oben) angegeben sind kann man sich natÃ¼rlich daran orientieren. Das ungedehnte MaÃ sollte einige cm unter den eigenen MaÃen sein, die Teile sind ja sehr elastisch.
Wasserabweisende hab ich noch nicht gesehen, am ehesten vermutlich die Windstopper von Gore, aber die kosten auch gleich doppelt so viel wie normale. Wenn man keine lÃ¤cherlichen Preise bezahle will (hallo? 30â¬ fÃ¼r zwei popelige StoffrÃ¶hren?) wÃ¼rde ich Fuse empfehlen, aber die sind halt nur aus lycra, ohne Wind- und Wasserstop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2011)

Ich finde Gore Windstopper Armlinge und Beinlinge (Knielinge) genial. Probieren macht Sinn. Meine Oberschenkel sind nicht so wenig, habe die Sachen im M. Windstopper macht schon Sinn, wenn man dann auch mal etwas zügiger die Berge runter fährt.


----------



## chris4711 (6. August 2011)

Empfehle Dir auch 'probieren'.
Meine Sugoi Armlinge in M sitzen beispielsweise deutlich strammer als die Biemme in Größe S.


----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

Das mit dem wasserabweisend dürfte schwierig werden... 

Ansonsten sind die Teile leider so oder so sehr teuer, für so wenig Stoff.  Empfehlen kann ich Dir die Arm-/Beinlinge von Assos (um die EUR 30,-), die tragen sich insbesondere oben am Arm-/Beinabschluss sehr gut. Bei vielen anderen Herstellern (Gore, Pearl) hatte ich bei den Beinlingen das Problem, dass selbst die großen Größen eher den "Berggazellen-Schnitt" hatten und eher als Stauschlauch zum Einsatz gekommen wären...  

Größentechnisch wirst Du wohl um's Anprobieren nicht umhin kommen.


----------



## 4mate (7. August 2011)

Beinlinge für Männer sind an den Oberbeinen größer


Edith schreibt: ****, lässt sich nicht verlinken. Oben in der Suche Beinlinge eingeben


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn man keine lächerlichen Preise bezahle will (hallo? 30 für zwei popelige Stoffröhren?)



Mir sind weibliche Wesen bekannt, die zahlen für viel weniger Stoff weitaus mehr! 

Ich kann die preiswerten Teile vom Rose Versand empfehlen, zwei Größen bestellen und passende raussuchen.


----------



## Female (8. August 2011)

Wasserabweisend sind beispielsweise die Nanoflex Arm- und Beinlinge von Castelli. Fahr ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Grössen fallen Castelli-typisch sehr klein aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. August 2011)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich finde Gore Windstopper Armlinge und Beinlinge (Knielinge) genial. Probieren macht Sinn. Meine Oberschenkel sind nicht so wenig, habe die Sachen im M. Windstopper macht schon Sinn, wenn man dann auch mal etwas zügiger die Berge runter fährt.



Ich benutze auch die Gore Beinlinge. Habe ich günstig gekriegt bei Bergzeit. Die sind immer noch in einem sehr guten Zustand obwohl ich sie seit 3 Jahren sehr oft trage! Wichtig für mich ist auch das Reflexzeugs.


----------



## Fie (16. August 2011)

Danke an euch! Zumindest habe ich eine kleine Richtung.


----------



## Hofbiker (16. August 2011)

Hallo Fie,

Hier noch ein Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (16. August 2011)

oh danke sehr!


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. August 2011)

ganz schön viele Jungs hier, drum traue ich mich auch mal.
<a href=http://www.decathlon.de/armlinge-beinlinge-mutzen-fahrrad-bekleidung.htm>Hier</a> noch ein Tipp von mir. Größen allerdings extrem klein.


----------

